# velveeta



## todog

I love making velveeta cheese. Its so easy and so much cheaper than velveeta. I use it for mac n cheese. :biggrin guess I shouldn't call it velveeta , ummmm how bout goatfeeta, oh no there isn't any goats feet in it. Oh well its good.


----------



## H Diamond Farms

How do you make it?


----------



## mammabooh

I'd love to have the recipe.


----------



## todog

ok here goes.  heat 1 gallon of milk to 140 degrees. remove from heat and add 2 tbsp. of citric acid. stir gently until separated. drain off whey. put in cheesecloth and let set 10 minutes. 
to the curds add 3/4 to 1 tsp. of soda, 1/4 cup butter,1 1/4 tsp. salt 2 tbsp of cheddar cheese powder and 1/2 cup milk. heat together and stir briskly until lumps are dissolved. put in a bowl until set. then refrigerate. this is a soft cheese that taste and melts like Velveeta. you just saved yourself 7.99. yay! dance:


----------



## Hearts In Dixie

Thanks for the recipe. Can't wait to try this.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas

Can I share this recipe on my FB farm page? I'll give you credit, if you like


----------



## todog

Sure adrienne, its a OGB recipe. I get lots of recipes from them. 321 cake, jar pies lots of things


----------



## Dorit

what is OGB?


----------



## todog

Lol sorry. Old german baptist its different than the amish and mennenites


----------



## eam

Could I make it without the cheddar cheese powder? I have all the other ingredients and would love to give it a try. What does the cheese powder add and where do you get it?
Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## linuxboy

Adds flavor. Use aged sharp cheddar or any other cheese instead.


----------



## todog

the powder adds flavor and color. not sure adding cheese would work. i get my powder from a bulk food store. or you could use the cheddar powder from a box of mac n cheese.


----------



## eam

Thanks - I'll give it a try with some of my dried, grating GM cheese. I don't have mac & cheese....

It will use up the last of my milk now that the girls are pretty much dried off. It will be a good experiment! (I love the idea of Velveeta but don't actually like it at all!)


----------



## swgoats

Whoa, any quick easy meltable cheese? Bless you! Have you ever tried freezing it?


----------



## todog

Lol yes it is quick and meltable. Just like the store bought velveeta. No,I have not tried freezing it. It never lasts that long. This topic has me thinking, what if you used white cheddar powder? Hummmmmmmmmmmmm! And add jalopenias!


----------



## swgoats

Mmmmm...


----------



## swgoats

Btw my husband brought home some of that cheese powder the other day (a little spice container). I said - hey, we're did you get that! He said you get it near the popcorn. So there you go


----------



## punchiepal

We just made some using Wabash Zesty Cheddar seasoning. mmmmm good! 
I had found some a few months ago at a farm and fleet but can't find it here now. Thank goodness for Amazon. LOL


----------



## Dana

Dumb question: when you said "soda" as one of the ingredients is that baking soda? I'm thinking that's what it is, but then I'd hate to try the recipe and find out you meant club soda and ruin my gallon of milk.


----------



## todog

Not a dumb question at all. Yes baking soda. That's my fault for not making it clear. Good luck.


----------



## Dana

Thanks, I'm excited to try the recipe! :biggrinAnd sorry I'm not a Susie Homemaker, I'm sure everyone knows soda is baking soda, but I have seen weird items in recipes so I just wanted to double check. :?


----------



## Sans Gene Goats

While not a fan of actual Velveeta, this sounds wonderful - can't wait to try it! Thank you so much for posting it


----------



## Aja-Sammati

I will try this recipe, but no cheese powder (have you used the new velveeta queso fresco? it is white)
I tried a recipe I found on a website and it was nasty- extremely salty! I hope this one is doable- we use velveeta for enchiladas


----------



## todog

michelle, you may want to add less salt if your opposed to salty flavors. my hubby is on salt free so i use less than recipe calls for. i have not tried the white velveeta but not sure what this recipe will taste like with out the cheddar powder. may be a white cheddar powder would work. good luck and enjoy


----------



## Aja-Sammati

Should the milk be raw or pasteurized?


----------



## Ozark Lady

Sounds good, and I bet a bit of sharp cheddar cheese grated into the basic recipe while warm enough to melt it and blend it well, would work great. You would need to play with the quantities to get the flavor you want... perhaps milder for mac and cheese, and stronger for broccoli and cheese? Interesting, thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## todog

Michelle, i only use raw milk for everything here. this recipe was originally made for raw cows milk so it does have a slight taste difference with goats milk.


----------



## upsidedown

I have made three batches...haven't used any yet but it looks good. Have you ever canned it? Planning on freezing my batches to use at my convience but I know some people can their cheeses/butter so just asking.


----------



## lorit

Ooohh - my family, hubs in particular, loves that gross velveeta stuff. And I have to admit it makes easy grilled cheese sandwiches. So this is a definite try - ordering the cheese powder from Azure next week.


----------



## Susanne

todog said:


> ok here goes.  heat 1 gallon of milk to 140 degrees. remove from heat and add 2 tbsp. of citric acid. stir gently until separated. drain off whey. put in cheesecloth and let set 10 minutes.
> to the curds add 3/4 to 1 tsp. of soda, 1/4 cup butter,1 1/4 tsp. salt 2 tbsp of cheddar cheese powder and 1/2 cup milk. heat together and stir briskly until lumps are dissolved. put in a bowl until set. then refrigerate. this is a soft cheese that taste and melts like Velveeta. you just saved yourself 7.99. yay! dance:


Why is my cheese gritty


----------



## Susanne

Can you tell me why my Velveeta turned out gritty


punchiepal said:


> We just made some using Wabash Zesty Cheddar seasoning. mmmmm good!
> I had found some a few months ago at a farm and fleet but can't find it here now. Thank goodness for Amazon. LOL


A


----------

